# Share CD/DVD drive over network



## Kaswill (Jan 24, 2010)

I would like to download software onto my Netbook (no optical drive) from my desktop. Both use XP. I have shared the optical drive on the desktop, then mapped it to a drive letter. That comes up on the desktop network places, but not the netbook. I have treid over wireless and ethernet cable to the router. No luck. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## xlr8ck (Mar 23, 2010)

Your best bet is to use a program like magic ISO to turn the CD into a cd ISO image. Then to transfer the ISO image you have created to your netbook via network or an external harddrive. When you get the image on your netbook you can use a program called PowerISO or Daemon tools, to mount the image as a virtual CD Rom drive. 

You can then install the software by going to your 'My Computer' and exploring the virtual CD finding the setup.exe file.

If this isnt specific enough or you need more help feel free to PM me or post and I will respond asap.

xlr8ck


----------



## testengeer (Feb 19, 2010)

OK, you have shared the CD drive on your Desktop unit. Are you using the same account to log into computer and notebook or at least does the account exist on both machines?
If you cannot connect to the CD drive through network places, Go to Start\Run and type \\Desktop Name This should open a window of all shared devices and devices on your desktop. Right click CD and choose AutoRun.


----------

